
Show HN: While teaching a class of kids, I made this programming game for them - cousin_it
http://loop-monster.bitballoon.com/
======
eat_veggies
This game is a lot of fun, and it must have been cool to implement too! The
loop monster is really cute too :o

I don't know whether it's better to give solutions right away, or if they
should be revealed via a hint button.

~~~
cousin_it
Thanks! Yeah, I thought about adding hints but decided against it because I'm
lazy. Yeah, the game was very fun to implement, as you can see in view source
- it's my attempt to get UI architecture "right".

------
faleidel
I way to return to the level you where at would be nice. And tags for your
jump :)

~~~
cousin_it
There's a back button, and lesson index is stored in a cookie so it should
stick between reloads. I thought about adding jump labels, but the kids prefer
going straight to "if" and "while" after finishing this thing. (Before it,
they can't make sense of "while".)

